

Drive In Complete Control In All Conditions - Smith_Frank
http://www.geekyedge.com/drive-in-complete-control-in-all-conditions/

======
dalke
What does this have to do with anything relevant to HN readers? Also, why do
over 1/2 of your submissions point to geekyedge.com? Are you affiliated with
them?

~~~
rachelbythebay
It's spam. Look at the very last line of the "article".

Flag it and move on.

~~~
dalke
I figure on checking before flagging all the back posts. Just in case I have a
false positive. Which happened a couple of weeks ago. Anyway, flagged now.

